# House Bills



## thephonebible (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi,

Thinking of buying a house via mortgage in Greece (a greek island , probably zante) with a view to retiring there in 10 years or so. What are the household bills like?

Is it pretty much similar to the uk? Mortgage, gas, electric, council tax, water rates?

If so , what would be the amount do you think for a detatched 3-4 bedroom ?

Is it similar priced to the uk?

Matt


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi after living in zante for over 5yrs, i cant say for now but a few years ago my electric bill was about £12-£15 a quauter which were good.If you had a business it was expensive. There is no gas to the island you have to use a gas bottle. We rented a house and the water rates had not been paid there for about 4yrs. panacking we went to pay and we paid £12.
regards Barb


----------



## thephonebible (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

Do you still live in Zante?

If so what are the following bills per year?

Council Tax
Water Rates
Gas
Electric


Also how much is petrol at the moment?


Cheers

Matt


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, i dont live there now but still visit ,went 2mths ago hoping to go back soon for another visit to friends. There is no council tax. No gas on the island only bottles. included in your electric bill is your tv licence and bins. As i said before house electric is cheap compared to uk. You live differently Out there to what you do at home, everyone counts the pennies.
regards barb.


----------



## thephonebible (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Barb,

How come you dont live there anymore?

Was it to do with not having money? , less than the uk?

Matt


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, my mother had started with alzihmers, so i was flying back and fouth quite regular. then she had to go in a nursing home and i could not go back, so we started again in uk.After 2yrs i list my mother and we was going to go back,then my father was taken ill and i lost him too.So we are now thinking of going back.My family would set off tomorrow. 
regards barb/


----------



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

The price is great affected by the specific location. Even in the same town, it's surprising how much property values can affect the price of a house. The same house can cost 50% more just because it's on the other side of town.


----------



## thephonebible (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Barb,

So sorry to hear about you losing your parents. I hope you are ok.


Matt


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, thanks, i am ok now. we have no ties here now thats why we are thinking of going back but it wont be to zante it will be to patra up in the mountains nice and peaceful.

barb


----------

